# HEB SPECIAL [email protected] Cypress



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

Aged prime filet steaks $19.99 /lb or $10 /lb for the whole tenderloin!

Hurry while supplies last!!!!


----------



## KillaHookset (Jan 6, 2005)

shhh! they have had Prime Tbones and Ribeyes for $7.99 lb too


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

the ribeyes are $4.99/lb
I am eating my filet right now, delish!!!!


----------

